# 250cc atv with plow?



## cornish (Sep 17, 2009)

would it be enough power to plow with? just curious


----------



## ltatkinson (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a Grizzly 700 and it works fine, but I really dont think a 250 would do it. Even my 700 is light, I add weight if there is a heavy wet snow.

Tim


----------



## skippy867 (Mar 9, 2009)

ltatkinson;888475 said:


> I have a Grizzly 700 and it works fine, but I really dont think a 250 would do it. Even my 700 is light, I add weight if there is a heavy wet snow.
> 
> Tim


i agree with you. i have a polaris 800 and it had all it could do with the wet heavy snow. think you would burn up the 250cc wheeler before the seaons over unless you have a pretty small driveway


----------



## chevyford (Dec 4, 2009)

ive used a 400cc honda before it did fine only had troble when there was a lot of wet snow.


----------



## rangerguy83 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been plowing my gravel driveway with my AC 300 4x4 for 3 years now. It does a great job. With your 250cc just make sure to plow with the storm if you can and put it in low range. Maybe throw some chains on the rear tires and some weight on the back rack and away you go. Contrary to what alot of people believe, you dont need a $7000 big bore machine to plow with. Good luck.


----------



## capnsac (Jul 29, 2008)

cornish;888184 said:


> would it be enough power to plow with? just curious


If you can afford more power do that. I myself wouldn't buy anything under 400 speaking from personal experience. I watched a guy with a 250 struggling to get snow pushed, and we were only talking about 4 inches with a 48" blade.


----------



## cornish (Sep 17, 2009)

ok thanks guys, i would only really be using it for some sidewalks that i do but i think if i were to buy one it would prob be a little bigger than a 250. thanks again


----------



## IndyIan (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a 2001 Kingquad 300 (280cc) and plow my 1/4 mile driveway. Its 600+ lbs just like the new japanese big bore machines and I can lock the front diff. Really I find the biggest issue is traction as I have the stock tires still. More power would be good sometimes to blow snow over banks at highspeed but as with any quad you have to plow with the storm. 
If you can find an old 250 or 300 kingquad they are a pretty good deal for how much work they can do. Plus you don't have to worry as much about it getting stolen.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

I plowed my driveway two years with a 250 Suzuki 2 wheel drive 48" plow with chains. Traction is definitely an issue. The machine wasn't heavy enough. I would spin the tires even with chains which will scratch up your concrete or tear up blacktop. I bought a JD Buck 500 (Bombadier Traxter) and plowed that wet heavy snow we had last week with no issues at all. The quad weighs 740 lbs. Lots of traction.


----------



## venturer (Dec 5, 2006)

IndyIan;903716 said:


> I have a 2001 Kingquad 300 (280cc) and plow my 1/4 mile driveway. Its 600+ lbs just like the new japanese big bore machines and I can lock the front diff. Really I find the biggest issue is traction as I have the stock tires still.


I have a similar 1995 Suzuki 250 4WD with a 42" Cycle Country straight blade run off a manual lever. In my case the plow seems to be the limiting factor, not so much the size of the machine. I put tire chains on the rear last winter and it really helped in the traction dept. My problem is more spill over off both ends of the blade. My little chained up machine will push snow, it's just that with all the spill over, the plow isn't containing the snow so I'm up and down the driveway, basically plowing the driveway 3 times to clean all the snow up. I could have been done sooner with the snowblower, but wheeler plowing is much more fun.

I like my old school manual lever as I can react instantly when I start to get stuck or when the plow is digging up grass. Plus there's something so fun about wheeler plowing. The action is right in front of you and the wheeler is underneath you. You, as the operator, are very much part of the action, and action = fun! With a 4WD truck, you just don't experience the action like you do with an ATV.

My little 250 plowed 2 ft of snow last Feb at my camp in Maine. It was so bad that until I got an area cleared, there was alot of getting stuck and shoveling the wheeler and buried blade out. That taught me never to be without a snowblower again. But boy did I have fun. I have pictures of the wheeler buried in the snowbank up to the front rack. I never would have thought that my little 250 would plow 2 ft of snow.


----------

